# Best Office app for Touchpad?



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

So... I'm fortunate enough to have snagged a few different Office apps in the Amazon App store over the last few months. That being said, I am not sure which one is best for the Touchpad and syncing with Google Docs. I've tried Quickoffice Pro (not the HD version, but still looks okay), Documents To Go, OfficeSuite Pro 5 and even tried Kingsoft Office (free).

All of the apps, when synced to Google Documents, gave me errors with my Excel formulas. Only OfficeSuite Pro 5 showed some numbers, but they were totally formated wrong and didn't look right. I'd use Google Docs, but I can't use it when offline.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, there's no such thing as a good office suite on any tablet OS, ipad included. I'm using Quickoffice Pro HD, not because its good but because it sucks the least. Probably not the answer you wanted to hear, but I dont see this changing either until the Android port of Libreoffice lands (which could take a few years) or in the event Microsoft puts out an Android version of Office (which would take place when hell freezes).


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

KingSoft Office from market (free) is nice and fast. Pixel Office is fast too. Other ones are so laggy that i don't even bother to find out what features they do support.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

I had some issues with KingSoft Office so I just went ahead and purchased Pixel Smart Office 2. It has handled everything I have thrown at it so far. On the webOS side Pixel Smart Office is also on top of what is available.


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

I am not looking for something that is a MS Office clone, but more or less looking for something that works best with Google Docs. I have a lot of stuff on there and while all "sync," each of them seems to provide worse and worse degrees of formula support.

Kingsoft Office didn't even show values in the cells where I had formulas. Documents To Go showed values, but they were totally wrong and formatted incorrectly. QuickOffice and Office Suite just showed ERROR values in those spaces.


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

What about OnLive Desktop?


----------



## Stryder (Oct 22, 2011)

I like Office Suite the most of the ones you mentioned:
"Quickoffice Pro (not the HD version, but still looks okay), Documents To Go, OfficeSuite Pro 5 and even tried Kingsoft Office (free)."


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, I was impressed by OfficeSuite Pro 5 too... but again, the issue for me was the formulas. They weren't working properly when I synced it down to my tablet.


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I use QuickOffice Pro HD a lot but have also used Documents to go occasionally. I use both of them to view a lot of Word, PDF documents and PowerPoint slides and they get the job done just fine. I would not recommend buying them though, I think I got both of them for free from Amazon.


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

daonei said:


> What about OnLive Desktop?


The solution I am looking for needs to allow me to edit/create documents when I don't have an internet connection... which is why I am straying from Google Docs. OnLive Desktop looks innovative, but still requires an internet connection, if I understand.


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

eliter1 said:


> I use QuickOffice Pro HD a lot but have also used Documents to go occasionally. I use both of them to view a lot of Word, PDF documents and PowerPoint slides and they get the job done just fine. I would not recommend buying them though, I think I got both of them for free from Amazon.


Yeah, I got QuickOffice Pro (not HD) and Documents To Go through the Amazon App store.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to go with picsel smart office 2. I've tried a lot of apps and this one is just sweet. The only downside is that it can't edit protected excel spreadsheets. And perhaps the animations are a bit over the top but I like them, it gives the app a polished feel =)


----------



## scunaz (Sep 24, 2011)

Kingsoft office is a great free office app.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

